
The Full Stack, Part I - kercker
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/the-full-stack-part-i/461505383919/
======
lokedhs
Early in the article, the author comments on how an SQL delete statement can
result in different disk access behaviour depending on whether the database is
in Innodb or Myisam format.

That reminded me of the scene in Blues Brothers where, after asking the owner
of the restaurant where they were about to play what kind of music they
usually play there was: "we play both kinds, Country and Western".

